# New upgraded Maglite Mini Pro 272 lumens



## Power Driver (Jul 28, 2014)

First post. Has anybody tried out the new upgraded AA Maglite Mini Pro? Its now rated at 272 lumens. I bought one at Walmart today and its noticeably brighter than the old version rated at 226 lumens. I can't find any information online or on Maglites website about this new upgrade. Weird...


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 28, 2014)

Can you please post a pic of the packaging?
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Power Driver (Jul 28, 2014)

Fixed image link - Norm


----------



## kj2 (Jul 29, 2014)

Almost typical for Maglite. Updating their product, not updating their website.. But it's good to see they're still in the game


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 29, 2014)

Power Driver said:


> First post. Has anybody tried out the new upgraded AA Maglite Mini Pro? Its now rated at 272 lumens. I bought one at Walmart today and its noticeably brighter than the old version rated at 226 lumens. I can't find any information online or on Maglites website about this new upgrade. Weird...



Are they the same price, or wonder if the 18 and change the 226 lumen version is at now is being cleared out?

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 29, 2014)

Same output as the 2D Pro, so they probably now share the same internals.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 29, 2014)

The 226 pro version had a bluish tint. Wonder if this one still has it...


----------



## Power Driver (Jul 29, 2014)

The price on the new 272 lumen Maglite was $24.99 at Walmart. When comparing this to my old 226 lumen version the tint seems slightly warmer and not as blue but definitely still a cool white.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 29, 2014)

Power Driver said:


> The price on the new 272 lumen Maglite was $24.99 at Walmart. When comparing this to my old 226 lumen version the tint seems slightly warmer and not as blue but definitely still a cool white.



Thanks, that is good to know.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 29, 2014)

Power Driver said:


> The price on the new 272 lumen Maglite was $24.99 at Walmart...


Pay here around €39 / $52 for the Mini Pro (226lumens) :thumbsdow
Wish we had those prices here. Or at least close...


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 29, 2014)

The throw is also rather higher. The new one uses an XP-G2, doesn't it?


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 29, 2014)

AnApple, the throw is good. It has a deeper reflector than its cousin the Indy version. Not sure if the 272 is same as 226 in regards to reflectors. Just thought I would mention that it would be hard to visually discern 226 lumen vs 272. Now tint color may make it quit difference. So beam shots would be nice of the two.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 29, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> AnApple, the throw is good. It has a deeper reflector than its cousin the Indy version. Not sure if the 272 is same as 226 in regards to reflectors. Just thought I would mention that it would be* hard to visually discern 226 lumen vs 272.* Now tint color may make it quit difference. So beam shots would be nice of the two.



Not bad for only $7 more, but still might be a good time to pick up the old version because the price of the new one is getting into mt21a territory.

Hey anyone know is robin24k still pumping out maglite reviews? Probably not for updates to models he's already reviewed anyway.


----------



## Power Driver (Jul 29, 2014)

AnAppleSnail said:


> The throw is also rather higher. The new one uses an XP-G2, doesn't it?



The first thing I noticed was how much further the throw was. Not sure what LED is being used in this upgrade. I'll post a screen shot of both lights tonight.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 29, 2014)

Presumably the Pro+ will be upgraded as well.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 29, 2014)

^has anyone ever seen the plus version in B&M's btw?



Power Driver said:


> The first thing I noticed was how much further the throw was. Not sure what LED is being used in this upgrade. I'll post a screen shot of both lights tonight.



Definitely worth the upgrade then, just for the increased intensity & nicer tint.


----------



## Up All Night (Jul 29, 2014)

I picked one of these up many weeks ago and like the OP I could find no mention of it anywhere. 
Being a Maglite fan I have to admit I was quite disappointed, very blue tint that would morph into a slight green when adjusting the focus and the throw was less than expected. 
I actually returned it the next day, something I rarely do. I hope my experience was an anomaly.


----------



## Power Driver (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is my Maglite mini 226 lumens (on left) vs my new 272 lumen maglite. You can see the 226 lumen is slightly bluer in color and obviously not as bright.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 29, 2014)

Power Driver said:


> Here is my Maglite mini 226 lumens (on left) vs my new 272 lumen maglite.



That's not 20% lumens difference, something's wrong with your 226 lumen Mag..


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 29, 2014)

Power Driver said:


> Here is my Maglite mini 226 lumens (on left) vs my new 272 lumen maglite. You can see the 226 lumen is slightly bluer in color and obviously not as bright.





No way fresh batteries in the old version right?


----------



## Power Driver (Jul 29, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> That's not 20% lumens difference, something's wrong with your 226 lumen Mag..



The pic makes it look worse than it really is. It doesn't look that drastic in real life. I did put brand new Duracell alkaline AA's in each flashlight as well.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 29, 2014)

My 226 pro doesn't look as dim as that. Neither is it blue.


----------



## Power Driver (Jul 29, 2014)

I took another picture. This one should look better. 272 lumen on the right.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah, the 226 is putting more of it into a tighter hotspot. The 272 sure looks like an XM-L beam profile..


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 29, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> Ah, the 226 is putting more of it into a tighter hotspot. The 272 sure looks like an XM-L beam profile..



I remember comparing them inside Home Depot - The new one's LED had a silver backing (-2 series) to the XP-G. Certainly not sized like an XM-L inside the reflector. However, I can't find the pictures I took to compare them.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 30, 2014)

I doubt I'd upgrade my current 'pro' unless I needed a new one as 226 lumens it more than enough for a single mode light. The Pro+ on the other hand could be interesting.


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 30, 2014)

I have seen this upgraded mini in several stores. We were in Home Depot a few weekends ago, and it also looks like the 2D or 3D Maglite was upgraded (do not recall which one it was). The one they had there was rated at about 330 lumens if my memory serves me correctly!


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 30, 2014)

My place only sells the pro version not the pro+. Doubt the upgraded model would be introduced.

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 30, 2014)

Power Driver said:


> I took another picture. This one should look better. 272 lumen on the right.




OP, I really appreciate all the effort you went to.
Thanks a bunch.
Ima get one at Walmart.
It'll be my first Mag.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Jul 31, 2014)

kj2 said:


> .. But it's good to see they're still in the game



They are???? You may be right, assuming the game is making outdated products....


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 31, 2014)

Outdated, oh you mean it's not waterproof so you won't be able to take it with you when you play in your inflatable swim pool, pretending to be Bear Grylls_._


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 31, 2014)

Divine_Madcat said:


> They are???? You may be right, assuming the game is making outdated products....



It's amazing how many people think "Lacks the features I want" means "Outdated." Mag Lites have some features - They work well for my work lights. They lack some features - For photography and swimming, I do use different lights. Same for when I want a few days of runtime.


----------



## Jens Schuwtz (Jul 31, 2014)

What features do they have which "modern" lights in the same price range don't?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 31, 2014)

Jens Schuwtz said:


> in the same price range



That's the key phrase - this is a 250+ lumen flashlight that runs on standard off-the-shelf batteries available in a range of colors at every store around you at a price most people would expect to pay for a decent light. That's a feature set flashaholic lights don't have.


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 31, 2014)

Divine_Madcat said:


> They are???? You may be right, assuming the game is making outdated products....



How can light be outdated???? :laughing: Stuff like this comes up everytime there is a thread about Maglites. The average person buying a flashlight does not care if the light has the most recent LED in it. They want a light that is dependable, easy to use, and priced right. Maglites do all three and they are made by American labor, keeping jobs in this country. Please do not turn this thread into another Mag bashing one please!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> Please do not turn this thread into another Mag bashing one please!!!



Not bashing. But even though they're available at Home Depot too, I passed up on buying one. Just looks as though Mag has done nothing to improve the heat-sink in the light. Same model, but now it's pumping out more lumens, running hotter, and no improvement regarding heat build-up. Traditionally the 2AA Mini-Mags never had good protection against heat build-up. But back in the day, it just wasn't needed as heat doesn't bother incandescent bulbs at all. Not so with LEDs pumping out THAT many lumens.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 31, 2014)

Maglites are crap, even at their modest price point. I'd rather buy a cheap light from DX than buy a Maglite today. I'd get a light that was just as bright and reliable, at a tenth the cost. 10+ years ago, they weren't bad for the times. But they stopped innovating and just pumped out the same crap.

There are many manufacturers of good lights that take AA batteries today, and the price difference isn't much compared to Magcrap.


----------



## eff (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a nice upgrade from Maglite. I'd really like to get one. Too bad its price in Europe is way above the US price (60€ here, which is around 81$ given the current exchange rate! Ouch that hurts ).
[Edited to stay on topic]


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 31, 2014)

Can we stay on topic, and save the maglite bile for elsewhere ladies.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 31, 2014)

The price on Maglites, Surefires and Pelicans in my country are all so expensive compared to the original price which is a bummer. Almost double too. 

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## TexLite (Jul 31, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Aug 2, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Outdated, oh you mean it's not waterproof so you won't be able to take it with you when you play in your inflatable swim pool, pretending to be Bear Grylls_._



Hey.. whatever you do in your free time is your own thing pal (hope you dont drink too much pee though, it will get you after a while). Some of us like actually USING our lights, like when i take the family hiking, camping, fishing at the lake, etc.. so waterproofing is important. As it is, technology has improved (which is the definition of outdated). There are better LEDs, better controllers, better battery technology, better heatsinking, and i look for all of that in my lights. If i want a $10 beater light, i have plenty of better Chicom options.. there really is no appeal for Mags for me (especially teh stupid "focus" ability, which just gives a horrible bean profile 80% of the time (and yes, 70% of the time, 100% of statistics are made up)



mikekoz said:


> How can light be outdated???? :laughing: Stuff like this comes up everytime there is a thread about Maglites. The average person buying a flashlight does not care if the light has the most recent LED in it. They want a light that is dependable, easy to use, and priced right. Maglites do all three and they are made by American labor, keeping jobs in this country. Please do not turn this thread into another Mag bashing one please!!!



Maybe stuff like this wouldn't keep coming up if Maglight built a light that wasn't decades behind competitors. You are right.. most people dont care to do research first, and discover there are better things out there; but that is not this forum. WE are not the average person, and we do care if the light is sealed up, has a variety of modes, and is well built. And i respect American labor, and am happy to support it; up until the point that supporting it means my light fails in the middle of a rainstorm that i am stuck in while being outside (My one 3xAA LED did exactly this...)



Lord Flashlight said:


> Can we stay on topic, and save the maglite bile for elsewhere ladies.


Sorry, i didnt see i wandered into the Maglight praise forum. I thought this was the LED Flashlight discussion forum, where both sides of a discussion were welcome. Sure, i think personal attacks should be left out *ahem...*, but discussion about the lights is fair game... Nothing special about Maglight either.. every maker has people dissing them.. its the nature of the industry.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 2, 2014)

What are you adding to the thread? Nothing apart from your disinterest. You've said nothing none of us don't already know about Maglite. And don't talk about 'discussion', you thread bombed the topic with this post:



Divine_Madcat said:


> They are???? You may be right, assuming the game is making outdated products....



We all know what the brand offers, so hearing more boring hate speech about maglite is tedious. Get the hint?

Now back to the *topic* of the updated mini-mag pro.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 2, 2014)

^Yeah even as a maglite fan, I can agree with some of their criticism, and understand where they're coming from if not exactly why they get so angry about it. In every thread. But for me, part of it is that maglites are available in every store for cheap around here, so when I lose or break one it's instantly replaceable without worry vs. having lost expensive lights in the past. And alternatives, there's not too many twist only, single mode med-hi output tailstandable lights out there like these aaa and aa mini maglites anyway. I acknowledge I am sacrificing water resistance, thread quality, nice lenses etc. in exchange for these features, price, and availability/instant exchanges etc. & do understand that choice doesn't sit well with everyone.



leon2245 said:


> Are they the same price, or wonder if the 18 and change the 226 lumen version is at now is being cleared out?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.



Actually I just went back last night & realized the one on clearance for $18.88 _was_ "272 lumens", and can't even find the 226 version now. Weird. How long ago was this change?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 2, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> What are you adding to the thread? Nothing apart from your disinterest. You've said nothing none of us don't already know about Maglite. And don't talk about 'discussion', you thread bombed the topic with this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate Speech?? Come on. Seriously? It's a flashlight manufacturer. Not a racial group. Let's keep some perspective.

One, you're not a moderator. Stop acting like one. Two, you're making yourself look like a blindly devoted Maglite fan-boy. That's fine. But don't expect others to take your views seriously in that case.


----------



## eff (Aug 2, 2014)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Maybe stuff like this wouldn't keep coming up if Maglight built a light that wasn't decades behind competitors. You are right.. most people dont care to do research first, and discover there are better things out there; but that is not this forum. WE are not the average person, and we do care if the light is sealed up, has a variety of modes, and is well built. And i respect American labor, and am happy to support it; up until the point that supporting it means my light fails in the middle of a rainstorm that i am stuck in while being outside (My one 3xAA LED did exactly this...)



Must have been a hairy situation. I would not want to be stranded outside, during a storm, in complete darkness and with a broken light in my hands...


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Aug 2, 2014)

eff said:


> Must have been a hairy situation. I would not want to be stranded outside, during a storm, in complete darkness and with a broken light in my hands...



Hairy, stranded? Perhaps no... Annoying, yes. Walking back to the campground after some night fishing, with a storm rolling in, getting caught with a flashlight that couldn't live up to my basic demands and required that i go on without it, is the reason why i look to modern technology now. Sure, I obviously made it back to camp, though not without significantly more difficulty (and a few stubbed toes) than i would have if the light didn't fail me. 

Sure, i come of as a snob, and a hater; not totally incorrect. I do hate trying to celebrate a flashlight that hasn't changed since my Boy Scout years 20 years ago, apart from the actual emitter. I do hate feeling like i have to love a product solely because it was made in the US, despite being inferior in every way to its import counterparts (waterproof, brighter, better built, more features, multiple leds, multiple battery options). I hate seeing a US company rest on its laurels, rather than really innovate and be the front runner in quality products like they used to be; i am sorry, i don't care to celebrate mediocrity, no matter who makes it....

So about the light (since you want more on topic) - what is there for this thread? The light got a 50 lumen bump (which most acknowledge is not determinable to the human eye)..and?? Why make the thread at all?


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 3, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> ^Yeah even as a maglite fan, I can agree with some of their criticism, and understand where they're coming from if not exactly why they get so angry about it. In every thread. But for me, part of it is that maglites are available in every store for cheap around here, so when I lose or break one it's instantly replaceable without worry vs. having lost expensive lights in the past. And alternatives, there's not too many twist only, single mode med-hi output tailstandable lights out there like these aaa and aa mini maglites anyway. I acknowledge I am sacrificing water resistance, thread quality, nice lenses etc. in exchange for these features, price, and availability/instant exchanges etc. & do understand that choice doesn't sit well with everyone.



Agreed. The voice of reason.


----------



## mikekoz (Aug 3, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> ^Yeah even as a maglite fan, I can agree with some of their criticism, and understand where they're coming from if not exactly why they get so angry about it. In every thread. But for me, part of it is that maglites are available in every store for cheap around here, so when I lose or break one it's instantly replaceable without worry vs. having lost expensive lights in the past. And alternatives, there's not too many twist only, single mode med-hi output tailstandable lights out there like these aaa and aa mini maglites anyway. I acknowledge I am sacrificing water resistance, thread quality, nice lenses etc. in exchange for these features, price, and availability/instant exchanges etc. & do understand that choice doesn't sit well with everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just went back last night & realized the one on clearance for $18.88 _was_ "272 lumens", and can't even find the 226 version now. Weird. How long ago was this change?




I will also agree with your statements about Maglites. They are not my favorites, but I still like them. I was even tempted to by the new 272 lumen AA yesterday, but held off. It just would not be that much brighter than my 226 lumen one. One problem I think that some folks make when they complain about all of the things Maglites do not have, is they forget that all of those things cost money, and they end up comparing the Mag to a light that cost many times more and that is a different class of light. I can think of a few exceptions, like the Fenix E21 and the Thrunite Archer 2A. These lights can be obtained for a little more than a AA Mini and are better lights. Most lights made by Fenix, Jetbeam, Nitecore, Surefire, Sunwayman, etc cost a lot more than Mags. I will not include the fake Chinese clones and non brand name, xxxxfire lights that some people buy. These to me are junk and I do not care how bright they are. I owned a few of them years back and they were bad right out of the box, had no warranty, and were both poorly made.


----------



## El Camino (Aug 3, 2014)

Mags may not be the most innovative (other than the XL and ML series) or use newer battery types (other than the Mag-Tacs) or have Type III anodizing (other than the Mag-Charger and Mag Tac) or use the latest emitters (other than the Mag-Charger LED), but they are dependable and can take a beating better than a lot of the cheap junk made in China that barely even screws together because the threads are so poor. Plus they make great hosts and there are lots of mods - which is where the fun really is.

The fact that they have updated their lights sort of disproves the idea that they are not improving the products. Sure, they have their flaws, but they are not catering to the Flashlight Enthusiasts. That's like complaining that a Ford or Chevy is not as nice as a Porsche or Bentley. Fords and Chevys are American made, but a Bentley is far far nicer, has better features and superior quality. They are simply made for different markets.


----------



## TexLite (Aug 3, 2014)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Hey.. whatever you do in your free time is your own thing pal (hope you dont drink too much pee though, it will get you after a while). Some of us like actually USING our lights, like when i take the family hiking, camping, fishing at the lake, etc.. so waterproofing is important. As it is, technology has improved (which is the definition of outdated). There are better LEDs, better controllers, better battery technology, better heatsinking, and i look for all of that in my lights. If i want a $10 beater light, i have plenty of better Chicom options.. there really is no appeal for Mags for me (especially teh stupid "focus" ability, which just gives a horrible bean profile 80% of the time (and yes, 70% of the time, 100% of statistics are made up)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Decades is quite a stretch, it hasn't been that long ago that Luxeon LED's used in flashlights were at the forefront of technology, and their output compared to today's standards are abysmal. Do they offer the same features as some of the competition? No. But 280 lumens for $18.99 with an actual warranty, they're still a pretty good deal. Are there better lights? Sure, Fenix still tops my list of favorite AA EDC lights, but they're 3 times the price. 

And as far as $10 Chicom lights you mention, if your getting lights with that output and the quality of Mag's with even an expectation of a warranty then maybe I've missed a lot in my hiatus here. I've got some lights (not cheapos) which just a few years ago were at the forefront of technology, now they've crapped out for one reason or another and I'm stuck with a useless paperweight. 

And I think the rub with your posts has nothing to do with "fanboys" or a Maglite praise forum, this is after all as you said, the "LED Flashlight Forum", this is however a specific thread about a particular MiniMag, and your post were viewed by some apparently as being off-topic.

I own just as many other brands, if not more, than I do Mags, but I understand that there is a reason they're still selling in a market with many better lights.

Nothing personal, just my observation.

-Michael


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Ishango (Aug 4, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> I will also agree with your statements about Maglites. They are not my favorites, but I still like them. I was even tempted to by the new 272 lumen AA yesterday, but held off. It just would not be that much brighter than my 226 lumen one. One problem I think that some folks make when they complain about all of the things Maglites do not have, is they forget that all of those things cost money, and they end up comparing the Mag to a light that cost many times more and that is a different class of light. I can think of a few exceptions, like the Fenix E21 and the Thrunite Archer 2A. These lights can be obtained for a little more than a AA Mini and are better lights. Most lights made by Fenix, Jetbeam, Nitecore, Surefire, Sunwayman, etc cost a lot more than Mags. I will not include the fake Chinese clones and non brand name, xxxxfire lights that some people buy. These to me are junk and I do not care how bright they are. I owned a few of them years back and they were bad right out of the box, had no warranty, and were both poorly made.


Maglite is what got me interested in lights as a kid. I like my Maglite, but they are not my favorites. 

However in Europe the Maglites are a lot more expensive than in the US. Here A Fenix light can be less expensive. The Mag-Tac for instance is somewhere around €80-90, while a Fenix PD35 costs €75.


mikekoz said:


> I will also agree with your statements about Maglites. They are not my favorites, but I still like them. I was even tempted to by the new 272 lumen AA yesterday, but held off. It just would not be that much brighter than my 226 lumen one. One problem I think that some folks make when they complain about all of the things Maglites do not have, is they forget that all of those things cost money, and they end up comparing the Mag to a light that cost many times more and that is a different class of light. I can think of a few exceptions, like the Fenix E21 and the Thrunite Archer 2A. These lights can be obtained for a little more than a AA Mini and are better lights. Most lights made by Fenix, Jetbeam, Nitecore, Surefire, Sunwayman, etc cost a lot more than Mags. I will not include the fake Chinese clones and non brand name, xxxxfire lights that some people buy. These to me are junk and I do not care how bright they are. I owned a few of them years back and they were bad right out of the box, had no warranty, and were both poorly made.


Maglite is what got me interested in lights as a kid. I like my Maglite, but they are not my favorites. 

However in Europe the Maglites are a lot more expensive than in the US. Here A Fenix light can be less expensive. The Mag-Tac for instance is somewhere around €80-90, while a Fenix PD35 costs €70. A Maglite 2AA PRO+ costs around €40. Which makes a lot of lights cheaper than that.


----------



## lightinsky (Aug 7, 2014)

Ishango said:


> Maglite is what got me interested in lights as a kid. I like my Maglite, but they are not my favorites.
> 
> However in Europe the Maglites are a lot more expensive than in the US. Here A Fenix light can be less expensive. The Mag-Tac for instance is somewhere around €80-90, while a Fenix PD35 costs €75.
> 
> ...



Me too Maglites got me interested as a kid and still decent lights for the money. I did pick up a new mini mag pro led 272 lumens at Home Depot and it has a different emitter in it no green around it just yellow with a number 015.


----------



## Reyp (Oct 1, 2014)

Could it run safely on 14500 batteries?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 1, 2014)

Reyp said:


> Could it run safely on 14500 batteries?



No. You might get away with cutting down the body tube to run on one 14500 battery, but two will certainly destroy it.


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 1, 2014)

who cares if they never updated the maglite since it's inception? it's still being sold today, so we can still bore it, flute it, fin it, chop it, attach an army spotlight to it and make it run for 8 mins on a custom built battery pack and send semaphore to the iss in its orbit.


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 14, 2014)

I picked up a mini maglite pro led in black with the 272 lumens 2 days ago and inside the led I noticed something different. In side of the led it says -016 not -015 like the other 272 lumen one that got in August that I returned because it was grey and I wanted black which wasn't available then or couldn't find it at the time?


----------



## jwargod (Nov 12, 2014)

Any idea of the Maglite Pro + is being upgraded as well?

I wish I could find news on Maglites, all that turns up is crimes where perps or person defending happened to have one.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 12, 2014)

People are complaining about the quality of Maglites? They might not produce a lot of lumens but they have held up well to almost anything. I have dropped some in water and they still work fine, there's no reason why they wouldn't work in a rainstorm unless some part was not securely tightened, in the 20 years that i have used Mags only one had to have some repairs done but i have never had to replace one or die out in critical moments. In any case if i needed to have a light at a critical moment i would have a backup or two with in case something did go wrong. With that being said i got one of the older models of the LED Maglite Pro. It would be nice if they had them in stores instead of the basic ones. I haven't really seen the AAA versions much either.


----------



## jwargod (Nov 12, 2014)

*Just got this from an email from maglite general feedback. I mentioned how their website is out of date, if any new stuff has come out/is coming out, and where things might be offered.*_

Everything should be on our website next week!! Going live on Nov. 17th, with everything we just came out with. The only place that I know is selling them and that has them is zbattery.com, or you can call them at 1800-624-8681. They normally have anything new that we come out with before the Home Depot or Lowes Stores.
Sincerely,
Esther Soto
Supervisor Sales
Mag Instrument, Inc. _


----------



## badjuju63 (Nov 12, 2014)

I really wish MagLite would release a AA Mini with a momentary tailcap switch....... I love everything about the AA mini, I just would like to press a switch to get instant light. And twist the bezel to have constant on or modes..... 

Does any one know why MagLite has not made their line of lights perfect by adding a simple tail cap switch?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Nov 12, 2014)

Their current switch is part of the Mag look and patent portfolio. A clicky tailcap would then be another point of failure, and also make the light about 12mm longer.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah tighten-for-off twist only is awesome. Flat tailcap, no accidental activation, and you snug it to the same point every time to turn it off, instead of an arbitrary distance past off in tighten - for-on.

The UI is less cumbersome though in the smaller 2xAAA version, shorter reach, smaller head easier to twist.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 14, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> That's the key phrase - this is a 250+ lumen flashlight that runs on standard off-the-shelf batteries available in a range of colors at every store around you at a price most people would expect to pay for a decent light. That's a feature set flashaholic lights don't have.


If only this was true outside of the USA. I'm a huge Maglite fan, but thus far haven't bought a single Mag LED due only to price! Most places in the UK still only sell the old old incan versions too and for more money than I can buy budget lights for on line. LED Mags go for high end premium money, if you can track them down. Shame, because I'd have bought many of them if they were priced in the UK the same as they are in the USA. :thumbsdow


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 14, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Not bashing. But even though they're available at Home Depot too, I passed up on buying one. Just looks as though Mag has done nothing to improve the heat-sink in the light. Same model, but now it's pumping out more lumens, running hotter, and no improvement regarding heat build-up. Traditionally the 2AA Mini-Mags never had good protection against heat build-up. But back in the day, it just wasn't needed as heat doesn't bother incandescent bulbs at all. Not so with LEDs pumping out THAT many lumens.


So how does heat affect LEDs then? :shakehead


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 14, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Maglites are crap, even at their modest price point. I'd rather buy a cheap light from DX than buy a Maglite today. I'd get a light that was just as bright and reliable, at a tenth the cost. 10+ years ago, they weren't bad for the times. But they stopped innovating and just pumped out the same crap.
> 
> There are many manufacturers of good lights that take AA batteries today, and the price difference isn't much compared to Magcrap.


Sorry, but I can't agree with you at all.

How on earth can you say they don't innovate, when they introduced the XL100 with it's motion control interface??? :shakehead

They are also still one of the few torch makers that offer a focus ability (not a zoomy, a focus), so that you can optimise the throw and beam for any distance.

And there really are few other torches at this price point that can match the Maglites on alkaline cells - which is frankly still a huge market. Not too mention the D cell Mags offer some of the LONGEST runtimes you can get out of an LED torch. Very useful if you are without powered for extended periods of time.

Nobody is forcing you to like, or even buy Maglites. But spouting rubbish and untrue facts is just silly.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 14, 2014)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Some of us like actually USING our lights, like when i take the family hiking, camping, fishing at the lake, etc.. so waterproofing is important.


I think you are trying to play this card way too hard. Mags might not be submersible, but they are more than fine being used in the rain, or even dropped into a shallow puddle. Not too mention, many "claimed" waterproof lights actually are not better and often just lies on the stat sheet.

And at the end of the day, slight water ingress probably won't stop the light working straight away anyhow.

If you need a dive light, then fine. But that's a different ball game. For normal use any Maglite will be just as capable as most.




Divine_Madcat said:


> As it is, technology has improved (which is the definition of outdated). There are better LEDs, better controllers, better battery technology, better heatsinking, and i look for all of that in my lights.


Are you really sure they are all better? Newer does not always mean better. And the Mags seem to be using up-to-date emitters and their own drivers which are in many ways often more sophisticated than a lot of the market, with clever step downs to increase runtimes.

Claiming they are outdated really only shows a lack of knowledge and understanding of the products and components.



Divine_Madcat said:


> there really is no appeal for Mags for me (especially teh stupid "focus" ability, which just gives a horrible bean profile 80% of the time (and yes, 70% of the time, 100% of statistics are made up)


I think you are not understanding what the focus does.

For fixed focus lights the focus is a compromise. A balance between a tight hotspot and not getting a donut hole in the beam at closer ranges. Some lights are optimsed for throw, or for more flood, but that then often makes less useful lights for general use. The Mag focus however allows you to optimise the beam for your use at the time. So if you want max throw at distance you can focus the beam to a very tight hotspot. But at close range you'll get a donut hole in the beam, if it was fixed focus you'd have to put up with this, but the variable focus of the Mag allows you to re-focus for closer up use too.




Divine_Madcat said:


> Maybe stuff like this wouldn't keep coming up if Maglight built a light that wasn't decades behind competitors.


Care to elaborate and justify this claim? How exactly can they be decades behind competitors?? :shakehead


----------



## Treeguy (Nov 14, 2014)

jwargod said:


> *Just got this from an email from maglite general feedback. I mentioned how their website is out of date, if any new stuff has come out/is coming out, and where things might be offered.*_
> 
> Everything should be on our website next week!! Going live on Nov. 17th, with everything we just came out with. The only place that I know is selling them and that has them is zbattery.com, or you can call them at 1800-624-8681. They normally have anything new that we come out with before the Home Depot or Lowes Stores.
> Sincerely,
> ...



*Finally! *:thumbsup:

I like Maglites. Looking forward to the 500+ lumen D cell light.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 14, 2014)

Treeguy said:


> *Finally! *:thumbsup:
> 
> I like Maglites. Looking forward to the 500+ lumen D cell light.


3D maybe, 2D I'd have thought less likely. Remember output wise, a 2D really won't perform any better than a 2AA will, you just have more capacity. And alkaline D cells won't offer the amps up that a NiMh can.

3v from the batteries is still lower than the vf of the LED, so it'll be a boost driver. Sure you could push this, but because alkalines won't like the amp draw, the efficiency will drop off massively. And likely produce lots of wasted heat. Can't see Mag doing this.


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 15, 2014)

The 2D maglite is now 524 lumen on high, the 3D is 625 lumen on high.


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Devine_madcat you sound like someone that sits in their mothers basement and plays with flashlights. I've used maglites in the harshest environments including hurricane sandy and the lights performed flawlessly. One of my mags was submerged in 3 ft of water for over 2 hours and still works perfectly. I beat the crap out of my lights and they never let me down. I trust my life with maglites.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 15, 2014)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> So how does heat affect LEDs then? :shakehead



Rather badly actually.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 15, 2014)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Nobody is forcing you to like, or even buy Maglites. But spouting rubbish and untrue facts is just silly.



Nevermind. Read your other posts. Along with this one. Clearly you're either a blindly devoted fan-boy or a shill. Hope your bosses over at Maglite are paying you well.


----------



## davidmiller (Mar 2, 2015)

Please enlighten me about to heat build up im not to keen on some of these things is it going to burn my hand or melt the led or somthing im not trying to be a smart ***


----------



## davidmiller (Mar 2, 2015)

You are in luck here is what u need a addon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FOF9TQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## davidmiller (Mar 2, 2015)

badjuju63 said:


> I really wish MagLite would release a AA Mini with a momentary tailcap switch....... I love everything about the AA mini, I just would like to press a switch to get instant light. And twist the bezel to have constant on or modes.....
> 
> Does any one know why MagLite has not made their line of lights perfect by adding a simple tail cap switch?



You are in luck here is what u need a addon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FOF9TQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Mar 2, 2015)

davidmiller said:


> You are in luck here is what u need a addon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FOF9TQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20



Sadly that hat is a reverse clicky, so won't give you a traditional momentary on. It also has a really squishy button and boot. You also lose tail standing ability and it kills current and I suspect would lower peak lumen output due to this.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ugh...I must have nearly a dozen Mini Pros and Pro Pluses. All they have done is disappoint me. Doubt the 272 lumen claim and hate the tint out of all of them always some shade of purple. The Mag 2 D Pro was flat out awful had the nastiest purple tint I have yet seen, just gave it away to get rid of it. Your first Mag should be one of the new 3rd Gen D cells those things are amazing


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Mar 4, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Ugh...I must have nearly a dozen Mini Pros and Pro Pluses. All they have done is disappoint me. Doubt the 272 lumen claim and hate the tint out of all of them always some shade of purple. The Mag 2 D Pro was flat out awful had the nastiest purple tint I have yet seen, just gave it away to get rid of it. Your first Mag should be one of the new 3rd Gen D cells those things are amazing


All Mags are ANSI FL1 rated, they are one of the smaller selection where they are accurate about output. However the regulation program on all of the Mags is to step down to promote runtimes and alkaline performance.

As for tint, well I'm a NW fan. But the Mags are no worse than anyone else's CW's.


----------



## newbie66 (Mar 4, 2015)

The new 272 lumens mini mags got rid of the purple tint compared to the older models. I bought the 272 to compare and am pleased with the tint. I dislike the purple tint too. Only problem is that for the first two weeks I experienced issues where it either flickers or it would not turn on even after twisting until the head comes off until I bang it against my hand. Now the issue seems to have dissapeared. :what:


----------



## bladesmith3 (Mar 4, 2015)

I am willing to bet that the 226 lumen emitter became less cost effective then the new 272 lumen emitters. so mag switched as a cost effective measure with the side benefit of saying the light was updated. this happens all the time at the manufacturing level.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 4, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> The new 272 lumens mini mags got rid of the purple tint compared to the older models. I bought the 272 to compare and am pleased with the tint. I dislike the purple tint too. Only problem is that for the first two weeks I experienced issues where it either flickers or it would not turn on even after twisting until the head comes off until I bang it against my hand. Now the issue seems to have dissapeared. :what:



Must admit, out of wanting to see what Mag could do with a classic old design and real output; I bought one. The beam profile is very nice. Output bright white. No, those aren't out the front lumen numbers. That's clear. But very good nonetheless. 

Still, it's best to switch the light on every now & then just to test it. Very first time I used mine, it flickered badly after at first refusing to turn on at all. For what you get, it's nice. But the 272 lumen newer version is clearly not a leave it and forget it until you need it light.


----------



## newbie66 (Mar 5, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Must admit, out of wanting to see what Mag could do with a classic old design and real output; I bought one. The beam profile is very nice. Output bright white. No, those aren't out the front lumen numbers. That's clear. But very good nonetheless.
> 
> Still, it's best to switch the light on every now & then just to test it. Very first time I used mine, it flickered badly after at first refusing to turn on at all. For what you get, it's nice. But the 272 lumen newer version is clearly not a leave it and forget it until you need it light.



Well glad to know that mine ain't faulty. Was a bit worried actually.


----------



## pk85 (May 9, 2015)

I've got the 272 lumen model as well as the 245 lumen pro plus, as well as the 139 and 200 
lumen XL50s
I totally get why people see Maglite as outdated but realistically these are lights marketed 
to the average joe that provide decent quality, a decent amount of light, and run on batteries
you can pick up just about anywhere which makes them highly desirable to myself and obviously
alot of other people. 
I also own much more expensive, brighter lights but the maglites tend to see the most overall use. 
Why is this? The maglites make for great utility lights, not everybody wants or needs a light that falls 
more into the "tactical" envelope with cranulated bezels and super high outputs. Sure, these have their place
but a lot of the time it's just not required. 
There's probably also a fair bit of nostalgia around Maglite too. Like many others, my first light was a 
mini mag 2xaa. There's also something about that simple, classic design. 
To put it in a slightly different context. I can afford to own a much more expensive car but choose to drive a Ford hatchback. Why?
Because it fits what I need in terms of a car. Sure there are faster more robust cars out there but I simply don't need it.


----------



## ps56k (Sep 15, 2015)

pk85 said:


> I've got the 272 lumen model as well as the 245 lumen pro plus, as well as the 139 and 200
> lumen XL50s...


I also have a couple of recent versions of the MiniMag - LED, Pro, Pro+ 
and I wish that Maglite would put something on the device so you can tell them apart 
when they slipstream a new LED or emitter or driver.

How are you supposed to be able to tell the difference between the - 226, 245, and now 272 ???


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2015)

Haven't tried the Pro yet. But I like the regular AA LED model over the Pro + any ole day. The low switch is inconistant and the globe might as well be fixed on the Pro + because twisting it until it disassembled resulted in a hardly noticable change in beam.Good ole mag silvery beam. But I took the batteries out and made it a shelf queen.Now my incan AA incan ith a Terra Lux drop in kit is pretty sweet too. 140 lumens, but the Terra Lux reflector makes it appear a lot more than that.

I read that the nite ize kit is pretty cool too. Drop in, reflector and clicky tailcap. Soft on? I dunno.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2015)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> 3D maybe, 2D I'd have thought less likely. Remember output wise, a 2D really won't perform any better than a 2AA will, you just have more capacity. And alkaline D cells won't offer the amps up that a NiMh can.
> 
> 3v from the batteries is still lower than the vf of the LED, so it'll be a boost driver. Sure you could push this, but because alkalines won't like the amp draw, the efficiency will drop off massively. And likely produce lots of wasted heat. Can't see Mag doing this.



Check out the Eneloop adapter where you slide 3 or 4 (I forget) AA batteries into each cartridge. In a 3 D...that could be pretty potent with Eneloop Pro's. Freaking car battery potent.


----------



## etc (Sep 18, 2015)

I wonder if Target or Home Depot will have them on Black Friday sale at $12.99.

The good thing about minimags is the throw. They dominate my Malkoffs in that regard, and much higher lux. 

They aren't however useful 90% of the time because 90% of the time I am not outdoors where you need the strong throw and pencil like beam. A neat addition if you can get it cheap.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 18, 2015)

etc said:


> I wonder if Target or Home Depot will have them on Black Friday sale at $12.99.
> *
> The good thing about minimags is the throw. They dominate my Malkoffs in that regard, and much higher lux. *
> 
> They aren't however useful 90% of the time because 90% of the time I am not outdoors where you need the strong throw and pencil like beam. A neat addition if you can get it cheap.




Another reason I have been increasingly using mini mags almost exclusively over the years- the spot intensity you get for the size is pretty ridiculous compared to other AAA & AA's of the same head diameters, much less for the price. I find I am better off with a too-spotty beam indoors, where I can ceiling bounce or diffuse, than I am with a beam I'd rather have more punch outside.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2015)

Mine is still going strong. Just wish that routine checking wasn't necessary to be sure it works reliably. Out of the literally dozens upon dozens of lights I own, only the Mag and my Original Nitecore EZAA model exhibit these issues. Not even my original Mini-Mag with incandescent bulb behaves like that.


----------



## 12GaugeStu (Sep 18, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> I read that the nite ize kit is pretty cool too. Drop in, reflector and clicky tailcap. Soft on? I dunno.



I have that kit, albeit a much older version with triple dome style LED's. Bought it when I was looking at replacement bulbs. Two krypton bulbs or this kit for the same price.





The tail switch will do soft-on. I ran mine without the tail switch. I liked having a lanyard and tail standing(lanyard double as anti-roll device too). I still have some of the packaging from when I purchased this kit, but it doesn't state a lumen output. I'd say this is about 5 lumens in a cool blue tint.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Recently got two new mini mags (AA 97 lumens) from mag after returning two non operational mini mags (battery leaks in both). They replaced them at cost so why not. Just a few things I noticed. The beam, for a smooth reflector, isn't bad. The emitter, cool white, is actually pretty good too. Comparing it to my HDS Rotary 200 it actually seems whiter and renderers skin color better (to my eyes), go figure :shrug:. The tail cap, when attaching something to the lanyard hole (in my case a whistle) will twist open as it moves around and break the circuit (with just a half twist or less and the light wont go on, cap must be fully tightened). The multimode (full,25%, blink, sos) isn't bad but I can think of more useful programing for both general use and outdoor recreations. So far I've gotten to use it once on a night kayaking trip up and down the East River. The light was useful in this regards as it throws better then all of my OP reflector 'premium' lights of comparable size and when kayaking throw is more important then flood by a lot. Unfortunately the season is about over so long term testing on the water for it's usefulness and reliability in salty conditions will have to resume next year but so far it wasn't bad and for the price if I loss it in the water I won't care.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 21, 2015)

Mini mags are pretty useful for throw when you need a slender light. 

You can add some pipe thread tape to reduce the tailpiece twist if it's an issue.
I find a spot I like in the beam and use the tail cap to turn it on/off. I''m thinking that's what you were saying you do as well. 

I prefer the slightly shorter incan version with LED conversion, simply because it's shorter. But the newer higher lumen type are pretty dawg gone bright...and for what you use yours for...yeah I'd say the further the better.


----------



## oregon (Nov 20, 2015)

Pic of the emitter from the 272 lumen Mini Mag Pro AA LED for your amusement. I like the easy/simple on from tight to loose then twist off from loose to tight. Santa will receive praise from good girls and boys and their parents (easy to find batteries and free lumens if chargeable). The combo pack, Mini Mag Pro AA and AAA LED Flashlight, 272 and 98 lumen is what I'm holding out for.





~

[/URL


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2015)

^^ nice pic oregon.
Is that red readily available? 
I'm not into red flashlights, but I'd buy one of those.




12GaugeStu said:


> I have that kit, albeit a much older version with triple dome style LED's. Bought it when I was looking at replacement bulbs. Two krypton bulbs or this kit for the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had bought the Nite Ize kit and broke the switch in the mag incan being converted. (Removed it, piece flies across truck never to be seen again, so I bought another incan and a TerraLUX) Note could not get the Nite Ize tail switch to work. 
This morning was the first time I tried the Nite Ize kit was able to get it to work. Don't what I was doing wrong back then. But it worked fine today. On incan, the TL and the NI....

Anyway, I keep the "272" version in the door of my work truck in it's supplied sheath. The clicky can be used in a sheath w/o turning on so long as one doesn't shove the light all the way down. It's slender button at first seemed kinda awkward. But if you 'sheath' your mini mag it's narrow-ness is a boon. 
I kept the lanyard tailcap as well. But just saying the clicky is a-ok. 

The deep door pocket is why I use the LED version in there. The longer head allows it to protrude for easier grab. Plus it's output beats the pants off both the TerraLUX and the Nite Ize, both of which are a darn site better than the incan bulb.

I keep a 272 mag in my computer bag too. The thing failed completely one day. Lights went out in the windowless building I was in. Reached in my pocket and pulled out my Alpha, found the breaker box and turned the breaker back on then went outside. 
So, while outside I disassembled the top end and it came on. (Saw spots for hours) Hasn't failed since and has never flickered.


----------



## oregon (Nov 22, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ nice pic oregon.
> Is that red readily available?
> I'm not into red flashlights, but I'd buy one of those.



Thank you for the kind words.

Yes, multiple colors of the mag AA 272 lumen, including red, are easily grabbed up at wm & hd. I have a thread over in good deals on a twin pack in black you might like.

With different colors of the same light you can tell at a glance: whose light is that, which has the lithiums, is that the one Grandpa ran over and such (different lanyards do the same thing, however):

~









[/URL


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 22, 2015)

^^ A little bezel/tailcap swappage on the 4th of July would be cool with those two.








^^ my recent black incan converted with spare parts. The pewter one in the pic is a spare body with a broken switch. 





^^ black looks right sporty with pewter bezel.
The all pewter one is an old favorite from the 90's. It just got a Nite Ize so I could put the TerraLUX in the black one. 

Now I gotta go to HD for that twin pack. Hopefully they'll have a red and a blue in stock as well.
Incan would be nifty as well.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 23, 2015)

$22.88 at my local Wal Mart.
HD didn't have the twin pack out yet. But they have Coast HP7's for $25.

Those who like the 111 over the 98 lumen mini mag, check this out:




^^ check out the numbers for deciding.
98 all the way imo...but then again I haven't seen the color of the beam of either yet.


----------



## oregon (Nov 24, 2015)

Beam shots for: Left Mini Mag Pro LED AAx2 272 lumen on LEFT & Mini Mag LED AAAx2 111 lumen RIGHT

~





[/URL

~[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pburj2iXj]

[/URL


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 24, 2015)

12GaugeStu said:


> I have that kit, albeit a much older version with triple dome style LED's. Bought it when I was looking at replacement bulbs. Two krypton bulbs or this kit for the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My latest Nite Ize kit has a reverse clicky.
I can momentary off though.lol


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll rip open a 98 lumen tonight Oregon and check out the beam color.

That 111 doesn't look blue at all in the pic.
Was that your thought in real life?


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Nov 24, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> I prefer the slightly shorter incan version with LED conversion, simply because it's shorter. But the newer higher lumen type are pretty dawg gone bright...and for what you use yours for...yeah I'd say the further the better.


I've seen a few of the older incan minimags at sport shops for about $5-$12, some even in non-standard colours. Pretty good deal for a host really.

I do think the minimags are a decent deal for an off-the-shelf light at big box stores, and I hope they keep improving at a decent rate. It would be neat if they came out with a very warm model to appeal to people who are used to the tint of incans.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 24, 2015)

To me the mini mag and cool beam go hand in hand.

But I'd buy warm if they make 'em.


----------



## etc (Nov 27, 2015)

Scored four 272-lumen ones today, at Home Depot BF sale. They did not have the package they advertized, the combo of AA and the AAA lites. You have to ask for it. So they gave me several AA minimags at 50% off. $53 for 4. Ended up being $13.25 each. Not a bad deal and I don't care for AAA lites anyway, so I am happy.

Last week I got several Gerber Infinitys Ultras for the same price and the 272-lumen minimag is a better deal. Even if it does not have the same runtime. 

First impression: It's bright. Awesome punching power. I would say comparable to the original Malkoff M60, maybe brighter. The same beam profile. Out of 4, just one is pure white and the others are almost pure white with one being noticeably blue-er than others. Other than the LED itself, nothing has changed. Same thing we've seen for years. They are of course a little longer than the original incans which has been true for many years.

I think it's a great deal at that price but I would not pay $24 or whatever for one.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 27, 2015)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> I think you are trying to play this card way too hard. Mags might not be submersible, but they are more than fine being used in the rain, or even dropped into a shallow puddle.:shakehead


i had 6d in my car when Sandy flooded it, it was sitting submerged in 3 feet of flood waters for half a night, not a single drop inside.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 27, 2015)

My local HD didn't get 'em. 

A very helpful worker looked up on his portable device what all they had. And it wasn't listed. 
So I bought a blue incan 2D for a Nite Ize.





There wasn't a mini mag or solitaire left in the place. Others musta done like you etc...




^^ before light turned on



^^ my 500' test.
That's a 55 lumen drop in. Yeah, Mag has the whole reflector dialed in for sure.


----------



## sunfire (Feb 17, 2016)

OH BOY!!! Here I go again!!!:bow:


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Mar 12, 2017)

Brought up an old thread rather than starting a new one::

i was at Wal Mart this morning and every so often they screw up the pricing (which is good) and bought two Mini Mag Pros 272lm for 6.50$ a piece. WOW!
anyway, has it been confirmed that these are in fact Cree leds? They are bright as the sun for real. I have many variations of the Maglite and i prefer the C and D cells Incan and LEDs but these 272 lm Mini Mag Pros are great! But curious as to if they have Cree leds?

I am a novice at detecting what the different led companies leds look like.

also, are the older AA mini mags the same size as the newer led mini mags?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 12, 2017)

I can only answer your last question with certainty... no they are longer than the incan version. All the LED models are the same though. 
The reflector is much deeper and the bezel is thicker. The body is pretty much the same length.

The mostly front throwing LED requires a different shape than the light bulb that emits light forward, sideways and backward. 

After seeing folks here extol the virtues of de-domed LED's for throw I speculate the little domes over LED's are to spread light sideways as much as practical. 

I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere here that Mag uses Cree emitters. Which model? Well the experts will have to chime in there.
And contrary to popular belief some Cree stuff begins in the USA. 

Good score btw!! I see mis-priced stuff at WalMart all the time but the computer at check out usually says "good try but not this time buddy". lol.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info bykfixer! as always much appreciated.
and yes, thats how i got my 2C led mags that also came with the solitaires for 10$
im always on the look out for the mispriced lights at WM!


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 12, 2017)

XP-G2 in the minimag pro, or at least it was as of my 2 examples.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Mar 12, 2017)

i believe mine has the numbers 016 would that be the Cree?


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 12, 2017)

That would be the XP-G2. To my knowledge, I think all modern mags have Cree emitters. Xl50 has XP-E2, minimag pro's XP-G2 (can't speak for current non-pro), ml50/300 have XM-L2, ml25lt XP-E2

Realized I also don't know about current solitaire and minimag aaa, I purposely chose older emitters (the old yellow rectangle ones with no epoxy bubble- luxeon?) as they seem to throw better.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 12, 2017)

^^ Good info!!!

Thank you


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes! Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Mar 14, 2017)

I have the Mini Maglite Pro + now.

I am very happy with it.

It is rated at 281 lumens and the cool white beam tint looks good to me.

It has a low mode by pointing the head directly down and turning the light on.



CHEERS


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 15, 2017)

Had to toss my first ever mag ruined by alkaleaks yesterday. Found it in my freezer. Yikes!

Seems I was doing a leak test with some duracells and forgot it. Dratz. I tried everything I knew how to no avail. 

When I resorted to drilling out the battery I drilled through the switch and LED. Oops.
Before the drill I had already banged it against concete enough to give it square spots and dents, but by then I was determined to get those dam stuck batteries out. Bottom one came out intact but the top one was so stuck the casing had become one with the body. 

After drilling, part of the battery casing refused to de-bond. I figured it was a $15 flashlight, and at $15/hour labor one hour was worth a try. Hour 2 was when I went into destructo mode. So folks... if you're gonna leave a Maglite in the freezer for a year... take the alkaleaks out first. lol

Oh well, spare parts.


----------



## xxo (Mar 15, 2017)

Mercyfulfate1777 said:


> Brought up an old thread rather than starting a new one::
> 
> i was at Wal Mart this morning and every so often they screw up the pricing (which is good) and bought two Mini Mag Pros 272lm for 6.50$ a piece. WOW!
> anyway, has it been confirmed that these are in fact Cree leds? They are bright as the sun for real. I have many variations of the Maglite and i prefer the C and D cells Incan and LEDs but these 272 lm Mini Mag Pros are great! But curious as to if they have Cree leds?
> ...




The old 226 lumen pros and 245 lumen pro pluses had cree xp-g's (green background behind LED), 272 lumen pros have xp-g2's (silver background behind LED)....I'm not sure what the 281 lumen Pro Plus has, maybe a xp-g2 also?? I never looked at one so I can't say.


The LED mini Mags are longer than the old incan (deeper reflector on the LEDs).


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Had to toss my first ever mag ruined by alkaleaks yesterday. Found it in my freezer. Yikes!
> 
> Seems I was doing a leak test with some duracells and forgot it. Dratz. I tried everything I knew how to no avail.
> 
> ...



Good advice. Thanks.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Mar 25, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Had to toss my first ever mag ruined by alkaleaks yesterday. Found it in my freezer. Yikes!
> 
> Seems I was doing a leak test with some duracells and forgot it. Dratz. I tried everything I knew how to no avail.
> 
> ...



A coworker of mine had a cheap Maglite knockoff, one of the batteries was swollen and broke the lamp housing. Once i managed to get the other cell out out came plastic parts. I really do not like using alkaleaks in these lights.

And what is with the random lumen ratings on these Minimags? They do the same with the D cell Mags. Gets on my nerves when i buy and open one only to see that there is a better version.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2017)

As a rule I'm not plagued with leaky batteries as over time I've figured out which brands do not leak and what conditions lead to the brands that do. When I say brands I don't mean the ones that come with remote controls or are sold in volume for $4. But the light I spoke of had been in my freezer for a while underneath some chicken I'd also forgotten about.

A while ago a member mentioned he uses Rayovacs because they were the same contents as the copper top bunny type for a lot less. (Wish I could remember his name to give him the credit) Plus they are US made. Been using them since with no issues what-so-ever. Now they have 'high drain' type and I really like those. Way more stable in my over driven 1aaa lights. They run nice n cool where lithiums struggle to keep up and give me the feeling I'm carrying a 1aaa sized pipe bomb subject to explode without notice.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 26, 2017)

To be honest, if we're talking alkalines, I've heard from reputatble members regarding cases of every brand leaking. Yes, the El-Cheapo brands are far more likely than the more established better ones. But once again, every brand.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2017)

Monocrom said:


> To be honest, if we're talking alkalines, I've heard from reputatble members regarding cases of every brand leaking. Yes, the El-Cheapo brands are far more likely than the more established better ones. But once again, every brand.



18 months stored around the house, in my unheated garage, automobiles and various places and the Rayovac has had zero leaks. None!

Sure I read on the internet about leakers all the time but my experience is what matters to me.


----------



## xxo (Mar 26, 2017)

Monocrom said:


> To be honest, if we're talking alkalines, I've heard from reputatble members regarding cases of every brand leaking. Yes, the El-Cheapo brands are far more likely than the more established better ones. But once again, every brand.



That's been my experience as well....alkalines leak! - name brands too. Name brand cells might be slightly less likely to leak but they still do, the advantage is that the name brand companies tend to repair or replace devices damaged by their leaking cells if you ask them.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Mar 26, 2017)

Since Eneloops for me cost less than $3 per cell i'd prefer to go this route. If you are checking the flashlights monthly though it shouldn't be bad but since i got many lights already, it's easy to lose track of what batteries in what so i just put Eneloops in them and call it a day. Leave the alkaleaks out of the flashlights unless your using that light on the regular basis imo.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2017)

^^ Agreed!!

I have a bunch of the loops too. But with a couple few hundred flashlights (all with batteries) they were not practical in every one. And believe me I wasn't going to trust a minty 1915 Franco (and ones like that) to just any old leaker...

I like using loop to C and D adapters in my big Mags as it lightens the weight so much they almost feel empty.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Mar 26, 2017)

I got some Sunlabz D cells that work great for all the D lights (which is just 3 Maglights) but to my dismay Amazon doesn't have it anymore, well the last time i checked anyway, it got taken down. They work great, but others had issues, probably because they used their charger, i use my C9000 and they work when i need them to. I don't think they are truly LSD cells but they last several months on a charge using the light on occasion.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 26, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> 18 months stored around the house, in my unheated garage, automobiles and various places and the Rayovac has had zero leaks. None!
> 
> Sure I read on the internet about leakers all the time but my experience is what matters to me.




Fair enough. But, and no offense intended, you're one consumer. Even if you purchased 10 times more batteries than any other flashaholic; it's still going to be an extremely limited supply to base that outlook on.


----------

